# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Tifozat  e  Italisë!

## Isomer937

Kjo teme eshte per tifozat e Italise, te diskutojme per lojtaret qe do thirren per ne Boteror dhe per shpresat per te fituar Boterorin. Duket se do perballimi heret me Brazilin.

----------


## Enigma_F

Forcaa Italiaaaaaaaa  Do E Fitojme Boterorin Kete Her .

----------


## niku-nyc

Pershendetje gjith tifozave Azzurri, shpresoj qe ket problemmos te na e pengojn problemet sic ndodhi me albitrin kunder Koreas ne 2002 dhe gjendja fizike!

Kena ekip te fort, Lippi esht trajner i zgjut dhe din si te ndertoj ekip te mire. Friken me shum e kam lodhjes fizike, per Italine esht problemi me i madh qe e ndalon dhe e dobeso si ekip! Si ekip ka mundesite per boterorin por vetem gjendja fizike do ta tregoj sa larg do shkojm!

----------


## Isomer937

Per nje ekip si Italia qe lot mbrojtje dhe shenon me kundersulm veshtire ta nderrosh zakoni. Per mua Italia per te luajtur nje loje spektakel dhe ne te njejten kohe te fitoje te gjitha ndeshjet e grupit duhet t'i luaje me formacion 3-4-3. Pasi te jemi ne avantazh me 2 gola te behet skeme 4-4-2 dhe me kundersulm e bejme dhe nje gol. Problemet qe kemi pasur vitet e fundit ka qene mungesa e golashenuesve; Toni me Gilardinon e zgjidhin kete problem. 

Kritike per suksesin do jete krijimi i nje mesfushe te forte. Per ne sulm nuk do merzitesha te shikoja Totti, Gilardino, Toni. Vieri eshte nje nga lojtaret qe me ka pelqyer shume po i ka ikur kohe. Nuk mendoj qe e meriton te veje ne boteror. 

Ne mesfushe mendoj qe te luajne me Pirlon, Gattuson, Camaronesi, dhe nje mesfushor po e le bosh tani per tani. 

Ne mbrojtje mendoj qe Nesta, Cannavaro, dhe nje tjeter me te pare e me te bere. 

Portier eshte shume shpejt per te zgjedhur. Me pelqen ta marrin te pakten Abbiatin si portier te trete, Peruzzi me ka pelqyer gjithashtu bashke me Buffon dhe Toldo; Flavio Roma eshte gjithashtu nje kandidat. Kemi te pakten 5 portiere te mire eshte akoma shpejt per te zgjedhur nje.

----------


## niku-nyc

Vetem 1 lojtar na mungon me shume: Paolo Maldini ne kraun e majte qe sot mbuloet nga Zambrota. Me Maldinin Italia ka pas mbrojtje tull, por edhe pa Maldinin jemi mir, ne qender jemi te fort, kemi Nesten te gjate dhe dominus me koke dhe fizikisht dhe Cannavaro lojtar i shpejt dhe i levizshem! Ne te majte kemi Zambrotten lojtari me i mir i Juventusit per mendimin tim, lojtar qe vetme vrapon gjith ndeshjen dhe qe krijon raste ne porten e kundershtarit, pastaj nga e djathta kemi 2 lojtar Panuchi dhe Zaccardo.

Ne mesfushe esht vendi me i dobet dhe me i rencishem ku vitin e fundit e kemi permisuar me lojen organizuse te Pirlos dhe ne krah kemi Gatusso dhe Camoranesi lojtar fizikisht te mir qe Italise i duet sidomos ne mesfushe.

Ne sulm kemi shum lojtar te mire me Tottin qe do luaj rolin si mesfushore-sulmus. Ne sulm duhet te jet sidomos Toni lojtar i gjate dhe fizikisht i fort dhe Gilardino qe esht lojtar i mire me pasime dhe per te shenuar!

----------


## romeoOOO

E ke thene mire me siper ti Niku qe kombtaren Italiane e lodh shume Seria A. Duhet me pa formen qe do te ken lojtaret ne korrik per te kuptuar se sa larg mund te shkoi Italia.
Lippi eshte trajner shume i mire qe din ti studjoj mire skuadrat dhe situatat e ndryshme qe mund te krijohen. Shpresoj qe te mari Del Pieron, i cili ka shume borxhe me kombtaren.


persh.

----------


## swat

forca italiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## inter_forever

> . Shpresoj qe te mari Del Pieron, i cili ka shume borxhe me kombtaren.
> 
> 
> persh.


Ohohohoho...jo  vetem  Del  Pieron  ,  por  edhe  Vierin  . I  fusni  te  dy  titullare  dhe  as  grupin  nuk  kaloni   :pa dhembe:  

Ca  thu  o  romeo  ..Po  Del  Piero  ngeli  ne  pankine  me  Juven   si  do  lozi  ne  kombetaren?  Per  Vierin  eshte  pak  me  ndryshe  muhabeti  , ka  me  shume  shpresa  per  tu  thirr  me  kombetaren  ,  se  po  shplodhet  ne  tribune  ... :pa dhembe:

----------


## Isomer937

Po qe se kemi vend ne skuader duhet marre DelPiero e futim si rezerve. Po tia kape mendja keq Totti-t si ne Evropian (peshtyn ndonjerin) dhe merr ndonje skualifikim duhet nje lojtar tjeter i shkathet ne mesfushe. Mendoj qe Del Piero nuk mund te luaje 90 minuta. 

Vieri me pelqen po nuk ka vend per ate ne skuader. Vieri duhet marre ne skuader po qe se Toni, Gilardino ose edhe Fiore nuk mund te vijne. Duhet te mungojne keta te tre para se te marrim nje lojtar si Vieri qe per mendimin tim ka mbaruar lojen ne kombetare.

----------


## Juventus

Edhe ne qofte se nuk do jete titullar ADP kurdo qe te futet ne loje ben meshum se ata qe jane tere ndeshjen.
Ne qofte se ne kamp.botror Ital.ka keta futbollist:

Port.*Buffon*,Peruzzi,*Abbiati*

Mbroj.*Cannavaro,Zambrota*,Nesta,*Chielini*,

Mesfu.*Camoranesi*,Pirlo,Totti,..........

Sulm.Gilardinho,*Del Piero*

Gjithsesi edhe zevendesues per ta do beje mir per italin....

----------


## swat

ore Juventus ma bej pak te kuq ate Abiatin ore se seshte i juaji por i joni  :shkelje syri: 
hahahahhaha
Nejse une mendoj se per ne kombetare Juventus ke harruar  Gatuzon, Tonin, Ambrozini i cili per mendimin tim do e fitoje nje vend te pakten per ne pankinen e kombetares, por edhe lojtare te rinj e te talentuar  :shkelje syri: 
Kam degjuar qe Palermo ka ca mbrojtes te mire................ 
Ka kohe deri nga korriku por them se Lipi do e kete te veshtire per te zgjedhur sepse do kete nivel te larte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## niku-nyc

Amon po erdhi Del Piero ne boterore e kena te mallkum turneun...prej atij kena dal jasht boteroreve dhe humbem dhe finalen Euro 2000!

Me mire me mor Iaquinten se eshte me i shpejt dhe fizikisht i fort!

----------


## Arbresha

> Amon po erdhi Del Piero ne boterore e kena te mallkum turneun...prej atij kena dal jasht boteroreve dhe humbem dhe finalen Euro 2000!
> 
> Me mire me mor Iaquinten se eshte me i shpejt dhe fizikisht i fort!


Edhe un bashkohem me mendimin tend Niku. Del Piero ka qen dhe eshte lojtar fantastik por mosha ben te veten  :i ngrysur:

----------


## romeoOOO

Del Piero ka patur gjithmone probleme ne kompeticionet qe ka mare pjese. Edhe un the qe nuk eshte me i ri dhe si me perpara por kohet e fundit po tregon qe eshte ne forme. Mendoj qe ne nje kompeticion si ai i botrorit duhet shume eksperience dhe Del Piero e ka padyshim. Mund te jete botrori i fundit i tij dhe Lippi ka per ta thirrur se sben per respektin qe ka ai dhe e gjithe Italia per te.


 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## inter_forever

Me  Del  Pieron  titullar  Italia  nuk  kalon  as  grupin  . Mbani  ate  Tonin  fort  se  eshte  mrekulli  fare   . I  vetem  po  mban  gjithe  sulmin  e  Fiorentines  .Ai  eshte  titullari  i  padiskutushem  per  Boteror .
Kapni  topet  se  mos  ju  peson  ndonje  demtim  deri  ne  qershor .  Ne  forem  eshte  edhe  Totti  . Uroj te  jete  me  fat  kete  kampionat  , s e  gjithmone  per    traplleqe  (peshtyu  Polsen)    ka  marre  me  qafe  gjithe  ekipin ....

Italia  ne    keto  momente  ka   disa  probleme  ...Portieri  Bufon  akoma  nuk  ka  ardhur  ne  forem  . Ky eshte  nje  problem  ,  sepse   nuk  keni  asnje  portier  tjeter  me  nivel  ne  dispozicion .
Shpresoni  edhe  ne  rekuperimin  e  Gilardinos  , qe  nuk  po  kalon  nje  moment    te  mire   . Problem  edhe  me  mbrojtesit  e  Palermos   , qe  mund  te  lozin  titullar   me  kombetaren  .... I  beri  zbor  Bogdani  ,  ndaj  duhen  pare  edhe  ata  ....Kurse    lojtaret  e  tjere  pak  a  shume  dihen   ....

----------


## Juventus

> ore Juventus ma bej pak te kuq ate Abiatin ore se seshte i juaji por i joni 
> hahahahhaha
> Nejse une mendoj se per ne kombetare Juventus ke harruar  Gatuzon, Tonin, Ambrozini i cili per mendimin tim do e fitoje nje vend te pakten per ne pankinen e kombetares, por edhe lojtare te rinj e te talentuar 
> Kam degjuar qe Palermo ka ca mbrojtes te mire................ 
> Ka kohe deri nga korriku por them se Lipi do e kete te veshtire per te zgjedhur sepse do kete nivel te larte


Me te zeze kam bere futb.qe jane aktualisht me Juven se Abbiati i juaj eshte ...
Gatuz.Tonin...nuk i kam lene gjithesesi meritojne te jene ne kamp.botro.por jane ne  numr.e gjith futboll.qe do jene ne kamp.ejo ne 11-in...
por si the edhe ti vet ka kohe deri ne Korrik....

----------


## Juventus

> Amon po erdhi Del Piero ne boterore e kena te mallkum turneun...prej atij kena dal jasht boteroreve dhe humbem dhe finalen Euro 2000!
> 
> Me mire me mor Iaquinten se eshte me i shpejt dhe fizikisht i fort!


O plako ja ke fut kot ti tash po ta leme ket muhabet se ti je anti-juventus dhe ... 
ADP kaqene dhe do jete nder me te miret e Komb.Italiane ....

----------


## BOKE

Mendoj se do varet cdo gje nga Totti. Nqs ai do jete ne forme, edhe Italia do eci perpara. Eshte padiskutim lojtari kryesor i Italise.

Toni dhe Gilardino se bashku ne sulm nuk shkojne. Jane shume te ngjashem nga ana fizike dhe taktike. Totti jep me shume si trequartista se sa si sulmues i mirefillte.

Problem do jete qendra e mbrojtjes Nesta - Cannavaro. Ka qene nje nga dyshet me te mira, por sivjet Nesta nuk po luan mire dhe Cannavaro eshte pothuajse 33 vjec. Kampionati eshte i gjate dhe shume do varet edhe nga lojtaret e stolit.

Per lojtaret qe luajne ne rrethe (Palermo etj) mendoj se nuk ja vlejne. Po te ishin te mire do kishin shkuar tek treshja Juve-Milan-Inter.

Zambrota do jete ne krahun e majte (Lippi ja gjeti ate vend te Juvja), Gatuso si shkaterrues.

----------


## Juvi

italia, lene mos e pyt, do ti thyj te gjithe ne mes hahahhahahahahhahaha

kombetare koti, njehere e nje kohe kane pasur kombetare te bukur dhe atehere boja tifozllek per ta, por tani nuk boj mo tifozllek per kombetare te tjera, kom timen. Natyrisht, per hir te asaj ndjenje te vjeter do te me pelqente te fitonte italia.


o inter forever, ca ke kunder del pieros ti mer daj. ngele duke dhene mend gjithe andej, ti sikur me qene zagallo dhe jo nje forumist. 
leni ropt te mendojne si te dun dhe mos kundershto shume se le nom

ti fillohu e gezohu per titullin e gjashte se brazili ka me e fitu

----------


## Isomer937

Te ishte Shqiperia ne Boteror per ate do beje tifozllek. Po te loste me Italine prape me Shqiperine do isha. 

Fatkeqesisht nuk kemi ekipin tone dhe detyrohemi bejme tifozllek per te tjeret. Sporti po nuk bere nje cike tifozllek, po nuk vure ndonje bast nuk te shijon fare.

Del Piero mos behet si Zola ne Evropian pastaj do e marr inat Del Piero deri atehere, le te jete ne kombetare po te kete vend ne autobuz.

----------

